# replacing outer CV boots.



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

In my haynes it says that i have to disassemble the whole axle just to replace the outer boot. I was wondering if there is another alternative? please help like quick.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its very right. The outer cv boots are a pain to replace. you have to take out the whole axle to get at them easier and they are quite difficult to remove if you have never done it before. It took me quite a while to do it. I could say that cost wise it would be easier to replace the axles if you can get a good price. I got mine for 66 dollars each after core rebate. :thumbup:


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

yea i have the axles out b/c i recently replaced the motor and clutch but now i have the task of disassembling them bitches


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

joeyxryan said:


> yea i have the axles out b/c i recently replaced the motor and clutch but now i have the task of disassembling them bitches


well good luck with that, should take a long time if ya end up doing it youself :thumbup:


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

well i gave up and went and bought some split cv boots so no worries now :thumbup:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

joeyxryan said:


> well i gave up and went and bought some split cv boots so no worries now :thumbup:


Just for your info :---
There is a cone type stretcher that was used by a shop that will stretch it over the CV joint but the boot was a silicone one sold for this purpose.


----------

